# Review of Danger in the Camp



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a review of John Otis' book against the heresies of the Federal Vision:

Book Review: Danger in the Camp « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Josiah (Feb 28, 2008)

Was John Otis an OP minister at one point?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 28, 2008)

Josiah said:


> Was John Otis an OP minister at one point?



I think he was PCA.


----------



## MMasztal (Feb 28, 2008)

For 8 years, I attended the same church in which John Otis was a ruling elder. I know him well. The church, Chalcedon Presbyterian Church, is RPCUS and pastored by Joe Morecraft. While attending there, I grew a lot in the faith. The church subscribes to the WCOF, but is also reconstructionist, although not overtly so.

If I recall correctly, John has moved to Corpus Christi top pastor a new RPCUS church where he had been an itinerant preacher for years. He was educated at RTS (Jackson, MS)

John is a fine man and was in my opinion an excellent elder.


----------

